# mpd5 web server not working unable to check user activesession



## Jason Ong (Dec 14, 2017)

Hi guys, I have some issue of unable to access to mpd5 web server to view user active session. Below is my code.

```
Startup:
        # configure mpd users
        set user admin 123456 admin
        # configure the console
        set console self xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx 5005
        set console open
        # configure the web server
        set web self 0.0.0.0 5006
        set web open
        set radsrv self 0.0.0.0 3800
        set radsrv peer xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx 123456
        set radsrv peer xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx 123456
        set radsrv peer xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx 123456
        set radsrv peer xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx 123456
        set radsrv peer xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx 123456
        set radsrv peer xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx 123456
        set radsrv peer xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx 123456
        set radsrv open
#        set radsrv enable coa disconnect

default:
        load pppoe_server

pppoe_server:
        create bundle template B
        set ipcp ranges 10.10.10.1/32 ippool pooltemp
        set ipcp dns 8.8.8.8 8.8.4.4
        set iface idle 0
        set iface enable tcpmssfix
        set ipcp no vjcomp
        set ippool add pool1 10.1.0.2 10.1.255.254
        set ippool add pool2 10.2.0.2 10.2.255.254
        set ippool add pool3 10.3.0.2 10.3.255.254
        set ippool add pool4 10.4.0.2 10.4.255.254
        set ippool add pool5 10.5.0.2 10.5.255.254
        set ippool add pool6 10.6.0.2 10.6.255.254
        set ippool add pool7 10.7.0.2 10.7.255.254
        set ippool add pool8 10.8.0.2 10.8.255.254
        set ippool add pool9 10.9.0.2 10.9.255.254
        set ippool add pool10 10.10.0.2 10.10.255.254
        set ippool add pool11 10.11.0.2 10.11.255.254
        set ippool add pool12 10.12.0.2 10.12.255.254
        set ippool add pool13 10.13.0.2 10.13.255.254
        set ippool add pool14 10.14.0.2 10.14.255.254
        set ippool add pool15 10.15.0.2 10.15.255.254
        set ippool add pool16 10.16.0.2 10.16.255.254
        set ippool add pool17 10.17.0.2 10.17.255.254
        set ippool add pool18 10.18.0.2 10.18.255.254
        set ippool add pool19 10.19.0.2 10.19.255.254
        set ippool add pool20 10.20.0.2 10.20.255.254
        set ippool add pool21 10.21.0.2 10.21.255.254
        set ippool add pool22 10.22.0.2 10.22.255.254
        set ippool add pool23 10.23.0.2 10.23.255.254
        set ippool add pool24 10.24.0.2 10.24.255.254
        set ippool add pool25 10.25.0.2 10.25.255.254
        set ippool add pool26 10.26.0.2 10.26.255.254
        set ippool add pool27 10.27.0.2 10.27.255.254
        set ippool add pool28 10.28.0.2 10.28.255.254
        set ippool add pool29 10.29.0.2 10.29.255.254
        set ippool add pool30 10.30.0.2 10.30.255.254
        set ippool add pooltemp 10.249.0.2 10.249.255.254
        ## set iface up-script   "/usr/local/abills/libexec/linkupdown mpd up"
        set iface up-script   "/usr/local/bin/addclient.sh"
        ## set iface down-script "/usr/local/abills/libexec/linkupdown mpd down"
        set iface down-script "/usr/local/bin/removeclient.sh"

        ## set bundle enable compression
        set ccp yes mppc
        set mppc yes e40
        set mppc yes e128
        set mppc yes stateless

        create link template common pppoe
        set link enable multilink
        set link action bundle B
        set link disable pap eap
        set link enable chap
        load radius
        set pppoe service "*"
#        set link redial-delay 300

        create link template igb1 common
        set link max-children 99999
        set pppoe iface igb1
        set link enable incoming

        set link no pap eap
        set link yes chap-md5
        set link keep-alive 20 60
        set link enable incoming
        set link no acfcomp protocomp

radius:
        set radius server xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx 123456 1812 1813
        set radius server xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx 123456 1812 1813
        set radius me xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx
        set auth timeout 30
        set auth disable acct-mandatory
        set auth disable internal
        set radius retries 5
        set auth acct-update 1800
        set auth enable radius-auth
        set auth enable radius-acct
        set radius enable message-authentic
```


----------

